# Caber dose for sex enhancement



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Been reading up on caber and it's awesome sexual enhancement properties (quicker turnaround time, multiple orgasms etc.)

What would be the recommended dose for this purpose?

And can you "over do it" like adex or letro and end up killing sex drive? (last thing I want)

And yes - big weekend coming up


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Been reading up on caber and it's awesome sexual enhancement properties (quicker turnaround time, multiple orgasms etc.)
> 
> What would be the recommended dose for this purpose?
> 
> ...


I suggest you cialis for that reason

Caber can be nasty if you don't build your way up


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

It takes a while for Caber to build up. Even then, only a few have experienced the consecutive orgasm thing.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes said:


> It takes a while for Caber to build up. Even then, only a few have experienced the consecutive orgasm thing.


monkey pr**k


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Yep, done cialis many times. Viagra too.

Just after something that cuts down the refractory period. Heard that dose needs to be quite high which is why many probably don't get the effects. But also high doses can cause heart valve damage. 

Which is why i'm after advice from people that have actual experience in using it for sexual enhancement.

@Conscript


----------

